# Lying to my face!!??



## sunshine31 (Feb 1, 2010)

My husband just completely lied to my face! I point blankly asked my husband if he looked in a suitcase for some shampoo which his ex had supposedly sent with my stepdaughter and he said no. I said I was going to go look and he told me that I couldn't because he didn't want to know if it was there or not so that we wouldn't have lie in court if it was ever sent to us or not. So after telling him that's ridiculous and saying that even if it is there, the fact is we didn't know because we were never told, he tells me that he DID already look!! A few minutes after he told me he didn't look and that I couldn't! He says that since i made a good point he could tell me the truth. WTF?
So I let it pass and didn't say anything till after stepdaughter was in bed and I asked him calmly if he makes it a habit of lying to me. He freaks out and tells me he wasn't lying because he had good reason. What is the good reason for lying to my face?? He of course says he's never going to talk about it and storms out of the room and locks the bedroom door. Real mature. 
I am thinking (hoping) that he's acting so ridiculous because he got caught in a lie. He often tells Biomom little lies (which bugs me), but I had always hoped I wasn't being lied to as well. now it of course makes me wonder what else he is lying to me about. Yes, he did tell me after he realized that it didn't matter...but his first instinct was to lie! What if I hadn't made him realize it didn't matter? Is he lying to me about things that do?? Aaarrrggg! Good thing the couch is comfy. 
I would like to talk about it but he freaks out and we can't have an adult conversation. I make matters worse by laughing once at how ridiculous his reaction is, that it's just something that needs to be discussed. I can' t help myself anymore. I laugh at how easily he blows up. So i'm on the couch and would like to talk about it but i really dont want to talk to him till he can man up and admit that he lied to my face and it's not ok...no matter what the reason! Anyone think this is a good plan?


----------



## lucky007 (Dec 30, 2010)

He lies to his ex all the time. He wanted to lie in court. He lied to you tonight.
Pretty sure that makes him a compulsive liar. This is probably not the first or last time he'll lie to you.


----------

